# Hi to all n Pier and Surf!!



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

As some you might have known, Im from the little sunny island of Singapore. I want to share some insight with all to surf- fishing in my homeland.

Firstly, surf casting here will not produce large catches unlike in US where sharks, large croackers, kings and drums are a plenty. I have never even seen them through my own eyes before. The only closest relative to them is croakers( miniature sizes of palm sizes) and the drums( bred in fish farms and released in pay ponds). 

Surf fishing in Singapore mainly comprise big game fishes like the sting ray ( a delicacy in Asia ) and the shovel-nose ray. Other bycatches on surf would be the occasional barramundi ( lates calcarifer), grunter, golden trevally and queenfish. 

As for fishing equipment in Singapore, we are a greatful lot coz the island is so small yet we have about close to 20 shops all over the island to cater to our needs. Shimano, Daiwa, Penn, Accurate, Avet, Gloomis, Tica, you name it we will have them here. 

Common surfcasting equipments are *zzipplex* primo synchro, 3500, M4, *Penn* powergraphs, long range, groundcast, ppt pendulum, *Daiwa* Skycaster, landcaster, hatteras, *Shimano* spinpower, Horizon surfgame, surfleader. Popular reels include Daiwa Saltiga Surf SA30, Daiwa Grandwave, Sealine, Slosh, Powersurf QD, Basia, Shimano Torium, Spinpower, Penn MAg 525 and the Abu. As for me, Im currently on a migration from using a spinning setup to trying out the conventional method. Im using Shimano Surfleaders paired with Daiwa Powersurf QD.



















This are some of the catches that me and my angler pals ( we call ourselves _The Memphisbelle Crew_) have managed in the past 1-2 years of fishing. Enjoy the pictures!!









Threadfin Salmon









Golden Snapper









Diamond Trevally









Squid/ Cuttlefish as bait









Smelt as bait fror stingray 









Baitfish









Sand ray 11kg









Sand ray 16kg









Sand ray 7kg









Sand ray 18kg









Leopard ray 7kg









Sand ray 16kg









Sand ray 16kg









Sand ray 20kg









Leopard Ray 









Sand ray 25kg









Catfish









Catfish









Barracuda









Barracuda









Grunter









Grunter









Grouper









Grouper









Grouper








Queenfish 









Barramundi


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome to the funny farm and thanks for sharing the pics of both the fish and equipment. Since ya'll love rays so much we will have to send ya a few of our small ones, wish I had a pic of that Southern Circle ray *think that's what it was called* Catman32 caught on one of our outtings, we call the bigguns Car hoods but this thing would have filled up the back end of my 3/4 ton truck. If you love catching Rays come on over we have some that will make ya do back flips


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE pics and VERY NICE gear.
how long are the shimano surf rods, how many pieces and what's the lure range it can throw? just interested to know because i wanted to get one .


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

thats alot of rays!
i ate barramundi once in a fancy restaurant & remember it being quite tasty.
thanks for the pics! 
did you ever find that reel you were looking for?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice gear! Nice Pix.. It's funny how one man pest is another man's Treasure.... Here in Maryland hate catching rays.,,,, Over there you love them..,. interesting..


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> NICE pics and VERY NICE gear.
> how long are the shimano surf rods, how many pieces and what's the lure range it can throw? just interested to know because i wanted to get one .


Ive got the 425 CXT, 405 BXT and the 405 AX. T for telescopic but i whack them like nobody's business. DIstance wise not so far compared to a 2piece or 3 piece rod because of the thinner tip. For the telescopic ones i will use size 3 or 3 1/2 ounce sinker while the 3 piece version i will use 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 ounce sinker. 

Lure weight? not sure coz i dont use them for luring.. Here we dont get roosters from luring coz there's no surf at all!!

I will be trading my QD for the PA Spinpower anytime soon, thanks to u HellRHay!! Urs is a type 3,5 or 8??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the family. Great pics.


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> thats alot of rays!
> i ate barramundi once in a fancy restaurant & remember it being quite tasty.
> thanks for the pics!
> did you ever find that reel you were looking for?




Hell yeah ur rite fishinmama! Barramundi meat is soft and tender!! Barramundi is local to the South pacific region. Available from India to South East Asia to Australia. Its closest cousin is the Nile perch of South Africa. Its an exclusive gamefish in this region. It will pull ur drag like nobody's business!! Here in this region, Barramundi is sold for about USD$7-$8 per kilogram, the other expensive ones being the threadfin salmon.

Im in the process of getting one! Thanks for asking!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Some of those rods are really nice looking. I wish I could get my hands on some of that colorful shrink wrap, if that's what it is. I've only ever seen red and black, never yellow and black. Great pics too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Memphisbelle crew from Singapore in da house. 
I have been viewing Singapore fishing pictures for a long time and I really like them. Thanks for the insight and the pictures.


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

HellRhay, forgot that 425 is the 14ft and 405 is the 13ft..

The shrink tubes here are sold in many different colours!!!

U may wanna visit our local happening website http://www.fishingkaki.com to read more abt general fishing in Singapore and ard the region.

I feel that it would be more colourful to put in pics in this forum to make it lively, if the residents here dont mind!!


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard fiore! Those are some great pictures. I especially like the Barramundi, it reminds me of a large mouth bass.


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

thats cool to see that you guys are into catching rays ... ive heard people here curse when they find out its just a ray. like shooter said you guys would have a blast over here.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

well welcome, and glad to have some more diversity arround.........GREAT catches by the way, those rays look like they would have some good steaks on em.........mmmmmmmmm......grilled stingray, makes my mouth water just thinkin bout it. =)


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*Nice GEAR and pics.*

Welcome to the honey hole!


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

Yo Mahi Mahi Mike. these pics are for u! The difference between large mouth bass and barramundis ara that barramundis are saltwater / estuary specimens and are available in river systems when they spawn. In river systems, the water gets less salty.. so these barras are able to live in both salt and freshwater...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing*

all that info and great pictures, its nice to learn how other country do their fishing. Those rods are great looking, damn i feel like our rods are plain now......I heard that the "Barramundis" is almost the same as our "Snook" when it comes to fighting and table fare. I am pretty sure that someone, here in fla is raising them in a lake. And then charging people to fish for them, they also sell the meat. I read it a while back ago, but i am sure i wasnt drinking If anyone has heard of that, please let me know......again welcome and thanks for the great pictures


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> all that info and great pictures, its nice to learn how other country do their fishing. Those rods are great looking, damn i feel like our rods are plain now......I heard that the "Barramundis" is almost the same as our "Snook" when it comes to fighting and table fare. I am pretty sure that someone, here in fla is raising them in a lake. And then charging people to fish for them, they also sell the meat. I read it a while back ago, but i am sure i wasnt drinking If anyone has heard of that, please let me know......again welcome and thanks for the great pictures


For your info, most of the rods with the shrink tubes are Zzipplex rods.. rods that are nearer to ur home.. hahahah! and yup..in thailand, they do stockup barramundis in pond and rear them till they reach a certain size before selling them.. and the anglers are allowed to carch and release them for a nominal fee...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice pics! From your pictures, it looks like almost everyone prefers to have their reel mounted in the low position (ie., close to the butt).


----------



## Mahi Mahi Mike (Jul 24, 2007)

Really cool pictures fiore! Thanks! :beer: Other than surf fishing, I really like fishing for Large Mouth Bass, I love the way they fight. Those Barramundi look like they're strong fighters and alot of fun to catch. Nice work catching all those fish!


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Nice pics! From your pictures, it looks like almost everyone prefers to have their reel mounted in the low position (ie., close to the butt).


My fellow anglers are using low reel to maximise the length of the rod while casting pendulum and while fighting a fish... Not necessarily others in Singapore are doing this.....


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

those are some nice pics, also alot of nice gear in all those pics! i can see why your looking for the gws. looks like your buddies have got some

eugene


----------



## fiore (Aug 9, 2007)

EugeneChoe said:


> those are some nice pics, also alot of nice gear in all those pics! i can see why your looking for the gws. looks like your buddies have got some
> 
> eugene


yeah eugene..they got theirs long time ago when it was still available in Singapore. Now learning to cast multiplier, i think the grandwave suits me best..thus looking for it!!


----------

